# Netzlaufwerke sowie Netzwerkdrucker verbinden



## DennisScheuten (5. März 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Win2000 Advanced Server und benutzen diesen um über das Internet mit dem TerminServer arbeiten zu können. Nun möchten wir aber auch die Festplatte des Servers als Netzlaufwerk nutzen können. Jedoch kann ich kein Netzlaufwerk verbinden.
Außerdem wollen wir sowohl auf unserem Rechner den Drucker des Servers benutzen als auch über den TerminalServer unseren Drucker.

Der Server steht an einem anderen Ort und kann so auch nur über das Internet genutzt werden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Welchen Client benutzt du Du willst dich also mit einer TerminalVerbindung auf den Server einwählen und dessen Drucker und Festplatte sehen und benutzen können?


----------



## DennisScheuten (5. März 2004)

Nein, das mit dem Zugriff auf die Dateien und Drucker über den TerminalServer funktioniert ja schon. Ich möchte beispielsweise auf meinem Drucker drucken können, obwohl ich auf dem Server arbeite. Außerdem würde ich gerne das Laufwerk des Servers benutzen als wenn es ein lokales Laufwerk wäre. Mit dem Drucker sollte es genauso zu handhaben sein.

Wie gesagt, der Server steht ca. 8 km von mir entfernt.

Als Systeme benutzen wir auf den WK's Win2000 Prof. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Mit dem Drucker kann ich dir vielleicht weiter helfen ich benutze die RemoteDesktopConnection kann man sich bei Microsoft runterladen bei WinXp ist es standard. Da kann man lokale Resourcen linken z.B. Drucker,Laufwerke,Anschlüsse


----------



## DennisScheuten (5. März 2004)

Habe mir die Remote-Desktop-Unterstützung mal heruntergeladen und sie ausprobiert. Also damit kann man scheinbar das gleiche machen wie mit dem Terminal-Server, der bei uns ja schon funktioniert. Auf dem Server arbeiten, als säße man direkt an ihm. Dass man dann mit den Dateien arbeiten und auf dem Drucker drucken kann ist mir klar.

Ich wollte aber auf meinem Rechner arbeiten und nur die Festplatte und die Drucker des Servers nutzen, als wären es eine lokale Festplatte und ein lokaler Drucker in bzw. an meinem Rechner.

Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Komische sache aber ich glaub ich habs jetzt verstanden  du willst mit deinem normalen Windows arbeiten und eine verbindung zur Festplatte und zum drucker des servers habe? Dann würd ich aber keinen TerminalServer benutzen sondern eine RAS oder VPN Verbindung das wäre dann so als wärst du im Lan des Servers nur das das TC/IP Protokoll über einen Port gequetscht wird


----------



## DennisScheuten (5. März 2004)

Genau, kannst Du mir auch dabei helfen?

Wie richte ich denn eine RAS-Verbindung ein?

VPN habe ich schon versucht, funktioniert irgendwie nicht so ganz. Der Server gibt mir immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich ihm sage eingehende Verbindung akzeptieren. Gibt es da irgendein Programm, mit dem ich solche Verbindungen realisieren kann?


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Bei Windows 2000 Server ->Verwaltung->Routing&RAS den Asistenten starten der rest müsste sich von selbst erklären  danach kannst du im AD die Einwählberechtigungen erteilen


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Vergessen....   wenn es um Sicherheit geht würd ich allerdings VPN mit IPSec benutzen hab das bisher allerdings nur auf Hardware basis realisiert


----------

